# Erfahrung mit Infrarotheizung



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es hier jemand der Erfahrungen mit den Infrarotheizungen hat ?
Ich meine damit diese platten die man an Wände oder Decken schraubt, die es zb als Spiegel für es Badezimmer, oder als Tafel für das Kinderzimmer gibt.

Folgender Hintergrund
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Haus, und bei uns gibt es fas ein oder andere mit Nachtspeicheröfen, oder halt Öl.
Allerdings möchte ich keine Ölheizung und ein Gasaschluss ist auch nicht immer zu realisieren.
Wärmepumpen ect ist evtl zu teuer.
So bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen auf die oben genannten Infrarotheizkörper gestoßen, allerdings sind die Meinungen sehr unterschiedlich und man kann kaum Verbrauchermeinungen finden hinter denen kein Vertrieb steckt...


----------



## merhuett (11. Mai 2013)

Richtige Infrarot Heizungen werden mit Gas betrieben...


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2013)

merhuett schrieb:


> Richtige Infrarot Heizungen werden mit Gas betrieben...



Wie jetzt ich meine diese Teile die mit Strom funktionieren.
http://www.redwell.de/


----------



## Icedaft (11. Mai 2013)

Schon mal an Pellets oder Erdwärme gedacht?


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2013)

Also mir wären die Dinger zu heikel: Infrarotheizung ThermoWell - Fragen und Anworten Würde ich maximal in einzelnen Räumen einsetzen wo die vorhandene Heizung nicht ausreicht also sozusagen als Notlösung. Das komplette Haus würde ich damit wohl eher nicht ausstatten.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Schon mal an Pellets oder Erdwärme gedacht?



Naja Wärmepumpen sind echt teuer und bei uns sind die Bohrungen nicht so einfach zu realisieren. (Bergbau)
Pelles werden wohl auch immer teurer, und wenn man keine Qualität kauft gibt es wohl immer Probleme mit dem Schneckenantrieb.
Dann kommt noch der Raumbedarf dazu.
Diese Infrarot Geräte laufen einfach mit Strom, klar Strom wird auch teuer aber ich baue mir  auch eine Photovoltaikanlage...


----------



## hornhautman (11. Mai 2013)

Moin, ich habe Erfahrungen mit diesen Platten, welche mit 230V versorgt werden! Habe ein Haus bewohnt, wo in jedem Raum so ein Teil auf Kopfhöhe hing. Von der Funktionsweise her, kann man die mit einer Rotlichtlampe vergleichen, es ist nur Strahlungswärme, das heißt, es werden andere Objekte in dem Raum "angestrahlt, welche dann die Wärme abgeben. Zum Vergleich mit einem normalen Heizkörper, welcher mit heißem Wasser durchströmt wird, kommt es nicht zu einer "Konvektion", sprich, die kalte Raumluft kann nicht durch die Platte von unten nach oben strömen, welche auf diese Weise die Raumluft erwärmt. Bei den heutigen Strompreisen, würde ich mir soetwas nicht anschaffen, früher gab es vergünstigte Tarife für Thermostrom.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2013)

hornhautman schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe Erfahrungen mit diesen Platten, welche mit 230V versorgt werden! Habe ein Haus bewohnt, wo in jedem Raum so ein Teil auf Kopfhöhe hing. Von der Funktionsweise her, kann man die mit einer Rotlichtlampe vergleichen, es ist nur Strahlungswärme, das heißt, es werden andere Objekte in dem Raum "angestrahlt, welche dann die Wärme abgeben. Zum Vergleich mit einem normalen Heizkörper, welcher mit heißem Wasser durchströmt wird, kommt es nicht zu einer "Konvektion", sprich, die kalte Raumluft kann nicht durch die Platte von unten nach oben strömen, welche auf diese Weise die Raumluft erwärmt. Bei den heutigen Strompreisen, würde ich mir soetwas nicht anschaffen, früher gab es vergünstigte Tarife für Thermostrom.



Der Strompreis sei mal dahingestellt, da der gesamte Bedarf über ne Photovoltaik gedeckt werden sol.

Wieviel Quadratmeter hattest du, und wieviel KW Strom waren es im Jahr? Machten die richtig warm ?
Ich würde die nicht alleine nutzen im Wohn/Esszimmer käme für härtere Tage noch ein Holzofen zum Einsatz.


----------



## maxmueller92 (11. Mai 2013)

Wir haben ein paar, der Vorteil is halt, dass es sofort warm wird wenn du neben ihr hockst. Und ansonsten heizen die schon ganz gut, da wo wir sie verbaut haben gibts net so viel Platz, von daher perfekt.


----------



## hornhautman (11. Mai 2013)

Ich habe dort in der Zeit vom 01.07. bis 10.02. ca. 3000kWh verbraucht für 110m2 Wohnfläche. Im Strahlungsbereich ist es schon ordentlich warm, aber wenn ein Bereich in dem Raum nicht erfaßt wird, ist schon ein Temperaturunterschied wahrnehmbar. Das heißt, vor der Platte hast du sage ich mal Wohlfühltemperatur und im nicht erfaßten Bereich kriegst du schon fast Gänsehaut. Einen Kamin hatten wir im Wohnzimmer auch, ohne den wäre es an sehr kalten Tagen nicht auszuhalten gewesen.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2013)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Wir haben ein paar, der Vorteil is halt, dass es sofort warm wird wenn du neben ihr hockst. Und ansonsten heizen die schon ganz gut, da wo wir sie verbaut haben gibts net so viel Platz, von daher perfekt.



Die machen aber mehr warm als nur der bestrahlte Bereich oder ?
Wie sieht es mit den Kosten aus ?
Es soll ja über RT gesteuert werden, bekommt man damit auch ein badezimmer richtig warm ?
Und dann habe ich die Spiegelversion für das Bad gesehen und ich stelle mir das schob gefährlich vor wenn die 85+ werden

Edit

Sind die 3000 KWh nur für das heizen gewesen ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich hab jetzt keine Preise mehr im Kopf, aber ich habe mich auch schon über diese Teile informiert und bin davon abgekommen, da sie einfach zu teuer sind. 
Wenn du das mit einer Photovoltaik-Anlage ausgleichen willst, brauchst du schon verdammt viel Platz und du darfst nicht vergessen, dass du nicht nur am Tag heizt. 

Holz ist wohl am günstigsten und Pellets sind auch nicht wirklich teuer, wenn man sie mit einer Elektroheizung vergleicht. 
Wenn der Platz für eine Zentralheizung nicht gegeben ist, kann man auch Öfen kaufen, die man manuell befüllen und manche davon auch programmieren kann. 

Bei mir wird's ziemlich sicher so ein Pellet-Ofen, außer ich entwerfe wieder einen neuen Kamin.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt keine Preise mehr im Kopf, aber ich habe mich auch schon über diese Teile informiert und bin davon abgekommen, da sie einfach zu teuer sind.
> Wenn du das mit einer Photovoltaik-Anlage ausgleichen willst, brauchst du schon verdammt viel Platz und du darfst nicht vergessen, dass du nicht nur am Tag heizt.
> 
> Holz ist wohl am günstigsten und Pellets sind auch nicht wirklich teuer, wenn man sie mit einer Elektroheizung vergleicht.
> ...



So teuer sind die nicht nach meinen Recherchen Schätze ich mal so ca 10-15K und eine komplette Installation von Öl oder Pellet ist evtl teurer.
Und diese Ölöfen mag ich erst recht nicht genauso wie wenig wie Nachtspeicher.
Ein Hauskauf ist echt dramatisch...


----------



## hornhautman (11. Mai 2013)

Ich habe schon 2000kWh für die Warmwasserbereitung über einen 21KW Durchlauferhitzer abgerechnet. Den genauen Wert habe ich leider nicht. Wir hatten 2 Stromzähler (einen für Heizung und Warmwasser für Hoch und Niedertarif und das Gleiche nachmal für alle anderen Stromverbraucher wie Herd, Waschmaschine und sonstige Geräte)
Ohne "ZPM" lohnt sich das weniger!!


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2013)

> Ohne "ZPM" lohnt sich das weniger!!


Damit hätte ich dann keine Probleme mehr 

Also kommen wohl gesammt ca 10 Kw im Jahr zusammen 
wären also ca 250 Euro im Monat für Strom und Heizung.

Allerdings ist es echt blöd wenn die dinger nur Punktuell wärmen ich will nicht unbedingt
vom Weg Wohnzimmer - Bad 5 Wärmezohnen durchlaufen


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> So teuer sind die nicht nach meinen Recherchen Schätze ich mal so ca 10-15K und eine komplette Installation von Öl oder Pellet ist evtl teurer.
> Und diese Ölöfen mag ich erst recht nicht genauso wie wenig wie Nachtspeicher.
> Ein Hauskauf ist echt dramatisch...


Ölöfen sind auch uninteressant. 
Photovoltaik + Panele kosten aber auch und so viel nehmen sich die nicht bei den Kosten. 

Mit Holz kommst du aber am günstigsten weg und wenn man so einen Ofen zentral in den Wänden verbaut, kann man auch mehrere Räume damit beheizen. Die Wärme von den Teilen ist auch am angenehmsten. 

Hätte ich diesen Ofen besser konstruiert, könnte ich fast meine ganze Wohnung damit heizen:


----------



## hornhautman (11. Mai 2013)

Es ist ja Infrarote Strahlung, wie als wenn du dich in der Sonne aufhälst und dann in den Schatten gehst. Grob kann man sich das so vorstellen!


----------



## Icedaft (11. Mai 2013)

Das ist gut für deinen Kreislauf, mach männ....


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ölöfen sind auch uninteressant.
> Photovoltaik + Panele kosten aber auch und so viel nehmen sich die nicht bei den Kosten.
> 
> Mit Holz kommst du aber am günstigsten weg und wenn man so einen Ofen zentral in den Wänden verbaut, kann man auch mehrere Räume damit beheizen. Die Wärme von den Teilen ist auch am angenehmsten.
> ...


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2013)

Ich meinte Pellets-Öfen, die man von Hand befüllt. 
Ist ja wie ein Holzofen, wo man auch nachlegen muss.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2013)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich meinte Pellets-Öfen, die man von Hand befüllt.



Sowas gibt es uch


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2013)

Ja, schon länger. 
Manche haben ein Gebläse, oder gleich eine über Rohre laufende Warmluftverteilung (für mehrere Räume) und manche funktionieren ohne Gebläse. 
Es gibt auch welche die temperatur- und zeitgesteuert sind und du kannst sie über das Smartphone von unterwegs starten.


----------



## hendrosch (11. Mai 2013)

Vergess mal Heizen mit Strom das ist viel zu teuer. Und warum sollte man Strom kostenlos bekommen wenn man Photovoltaik hat. Die kosten sowohl in der Anschaffung mächtig Geld als auch der Strom Verkauf der dann ausbleibt. 


Pelletöfen sind ganz gut man kippt vielleicht 
1-2mal am Tag (Winter) hinein und sie gehen von selbst an und aus durch Zeitsteuerung/Thermostat. 
Allerdings ist das um ein ganzes Haus zu Heizen mühsam und man braucht mehrere (wie bei anderen Öfen auch). Um eine Zentralheizung kommt man praktisch nicht drum herum. 
Es gibt auch Pellet Öfen zum einbinden in den normalen Heizkreislauf die dienen aber eher der Unterstützung.

Ein Scheitholzkessel wäre vielleicht auch eine Überlegung wert. 
Ist ähnlich wie ein Kachelofen nur deutlich effektiver (Holzvergasung). Außerdem ist es eine Zentralheizung für Warmwasser und Heizkörper/Fußbodenheizung. 
Man muss halt im Winter bis zu 2mal pro Tag nachlegen damit es Warm bleibt und man muss Holz lagern und spalten/passende länge schneiden etc.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Mai 2013)

Holz hacken macht aber Spaß.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Mai 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Vergess mal Heizen mit Strom das ist viel zu teuer. Und warum sollte man Strom kostenlos bekommen wenn man Photovoltaik hat. Die kosten sowohl in der Anschaffung mächtig Geld als auch der Strom Verkauf der dann ausbleibt.



Naja den Preis den man für Strom bezahlt ist nicht mehr allzu weit weg von dem Preis den man fürs einspeisen bekommt.
Der Anschaffungspreis  wäre erstmal egal mir ging es ja. Rein um die Funktion, und ich kann mir hält nicht so richtig vorstellen 
Wie es läuft aber nur Punktuell Wärme im Raum zu empfinden stelle ich mir schwer vor Vllt schaue ich mir diese Heizung nochmal
Live an,oder kaufe erstmal ein Test Heizkörper den man ja auch zur Not auch noch im Gartenhaus verarbeiten kann...


----------



## MichaelLHZ (2. September 2015)

Mittlerweile gibt es aber bereits eine neue Generation an Infrarotheizungen, sogar als Spiegel fürs Bad oder Bilder fürs Wohnzimmer. Dank neuester Tecjnik sind sie um einiges sparsamer als bisherige Infrarotheizungen, ist ja nicht ganz unwesentlich bei den Strompreisen.
e-sparheizung


----------

